# Wadsworth breaker compatibility



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Knightryder12 said:


> Hey guys i was just wondering if there was any compatible breakers I can use for a Wadsworth panel. Have not been to the site to see the exact type of panel it is (if there are different types). Just going by what HO is telling me. Needing a 2 pole 40 or 50 for a range they are adding.


 I don't think you will find one new ,I would try to sell a panel up grade with that being said there is a supply house here in town that has some NOS pm me and I will get you their info.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

No need for compatibility (not that there would be). You can buy Wadsworth breakers at Home Despot.

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Electrical-Power-Distribution/Wadsworth/N-5yc1vZbm0kZ50e


----------



## Knightryder12 (Apr 4, 2013)

JRaef said:


> No need for compatibility (not that there would be). You can buy Wadsworth breakers at Home Despot.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/b/Electrical-Power-Distribution/Wadsworth/N-5yc1vZbm0kZ50e


I know, but he problem is is that no Home Depot around me has them in stock.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

JRaef said:


> No need for compatibility (not that there would be). You can buy Wadsworth breakers at Home Despot. http://www.homedepot.com/b/Electrical-Power-Distribution/Wadsworth/N-5yc1vZbm0kZ50e


Wow I had no idea


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Knightryder12 said:


> I know, but he problem is is that no Home Depot around me has them in stock.


Sooo... order them, FedEx overnight, have them tomorrow. Customer complains, but it is what it is. It's not your fault that they have an obsolete panel, you are just solving his problem, right?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh NO! An emergency range install.:laughing:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, what's that old saying?

"Lack of planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part."

Or this version... slightly better.


----------



## Steveintn (Oct 3, 2021)

Knightryder12 said:


> Hey guys i was just wondering if there was any compatible breakers I can use for a Wadsworth panel. Have not been to the site to see the exact type of panel it is (if there are different types). Just going by what HO is telling me. Needing a 2 pole 40 or 50 for a range they are adding.


Connecticut Electric manufactures breaker for the old wadsworth panels. They're sold in numerous places like home depot, lowes and online.


----------



## Wiredindallas (Aug 9, 2018)

That is another panel best replaced. You are throwing good money after bad here.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

and now that panel is 7 years older


----------



## Buster Keaton (11 mo ago)

JRaef said:


> No need for compatibility (not that there would be). You can buy Wadsworth breakers at Home Despot.
> 
> Wadsworth - Power Distribution - Electrical - The Home Depot


I see Connecticut electric breakers at Home Depot and I know they on Wadsworth will they work on an old Wadsworth breaker box


----------



## Buster Keaton (11 mo ago)

Buster Keaton said:


> I see Connecticut electric breakers at Home Depot and I know they on Wadsworth will they work on an old Wadsworth breaker box


I meant to say that I see Connecticut Electric breakers at Home Depot and I know that Connecticut electric owns Wadsworth but will they work on Wadsworth old breaker box


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I would guess he solved his problem in 2014. why bring up old threads?


----------



## Buster Keaton (11 mo ago)

drsparky said:


> I would guess he solved his problem in 2014. why bring up old threads?


To be quite honest I didn’t even look and noticed that the date was 2014 that the conversation took place I have a similar problem problem now that I was trying to get a professional opinion on I meeting a friend today at lunch that probably will answer my question so thank you anyway

jk


----------

